# Body well



## Droneflyer (Sep 16, 2019)

I was wondering if any other couples use body oils during sex. We see porn couples lube themselves up with body oil and have sex. Seems fun and interesting.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Droneflyer said:


> I was wondering if any other couples use body oils during sex. We see porn couples lube themselves up with body oil and have sex. Seems fun and interesting.


During no, before (then shower) yes. I probably wouldn’t because knowing us we’d slip and kill ourselves.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Story from a friend of mine...

He had a water bed when he was in college and one of his girlfriends pulled off all the sheets and then used a quart of olive oil on him. As fun as it was he said it took forever to clean up afterwards. He would never let her do it again.

In my opinion I think that most couples that enjoy this type of play tend to have two-person showers or jacuzzi and use ample body wash to create the same effect. Afterwards it is easy to clean up everything and leave no mess. There is a book on sexuality called "Come as You Are" that talks about lubrication to a great extent. This author suggests using silicone-based personal lubricants because they are not water soluble and afterwards dry to a simple powder. This means they can be used in the water without getting washed off immediately. 

Here is an example: https://www.amazon.com/Astroglide-Waterproof-Silicone-Personal-Lubricant/dp/B002DUDJWG/


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Silicon lube is good for water play except... if you use it in the tub and it gets on the floor (it will) guess what doesn’t just wash right off and is slippery as heck? Silicon lube!

We retired it, it’s too dangerous.

It works well on condoms though.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold pressed coconut oil from Amazon. I have nothing else to say ........


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We have used some oils and Mrs. C really has fun with them so of course, I like them too.😉


----------



## JasmineFroberg (May 3, 2021)

Me and my Husband are not of oil so we stick to lotion. Or do it in the shower.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mango, vanilla, are favorites. 

Don't use silicon or other petroleum based oils.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

I've used water based stuff. It was fine. Used to use a lot with an ex boyfriend...good times, lol.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Cold pressed coconut oil from Amazon. I have nothing else to say ........
> [/QU
> 
> you can get i large tub of CP organic coconut oil on the bake isle at Wal-mart. Great for massage. Lately been using CBD massage oil and it is GTG as massage/lube. It has hemp oil, arnica oil and coconut oil mixed.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Learned from experience: If you are using warming massage oils, you probably want to wash your hands thoroughly or take a shower before sex because apparently what is warm on the outside can be uncomfortably hot on the inside.


----------

